# Boniva Infusion



## Gayla1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Our patients want us to give the Boniva infusion in our office.  We are confused on what J code to use for the medication itself.  We found the code J1740 for a 1mg injection. The infusion is 3ML.
Can anyone help us with this?  Thank you for your time!


----------



## ssteele (Nov 12, 2008)

This is straight from the "Boniva Injection Reimbursement Guide" The diagnosis code you should use is 733.01 (senile ostoeporosis, postmenopausal osteoporosis). The HCPCS code is J1740 per 1 mg ( 3mg=3mL), therefore you would use 3 units. The NDC code is 0004-0188-09. And finally the administration code is 90774. Hope this helps, our drug rep for Boniva gave me this guide not long ago.


----------



## mcubed1205 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Boniva medication*

 I noticed that you were going to bill for the Boniva medication. Is that working for you, and if so, are you getting reimbursed within a timely period.


----------



## ssteele (Mar 3, 2009)

We are actually having the patient pick up the medicine from the pharmacy and then bringing it into the office for the infusion. We are getting paid for the infusions.


----------



## jenochsAR (Aug 14, 2012)

How did you code for that when the patient bring in their own medicine, for the infusion only? Medicare denied us.


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for supplying the information, just make sure you update the 90774 admin code as this particular one is no longer valid.


----------

